# Hardmono



## angelpfeife (8. November 2008)

hi,
also bei mir ist bald Einkaufszeit:q:q. Und neben Spinnködern Haken usw, steht da noch was auf meinem Einkaufszettel. Nämlich ein neues Spinnvorfach. Da ich dieses Jahr immer mit so silber glänzendem Stahl gefischt hab und die Ergebnisse sich in Grenzen hielten will ich jetzt was neues ausprobieren. Ich dachte da an Hardmono. Ich angle eigentlich auf alles, was die Köder 4er Mepps 8cm Wobbler und gufi packt. Welches Hardmonovorfach würdet ihr mir empfehlen und welchen Durchmesser? Kann ich Hardmono einfach Knoten? Ich hätte mich nämlich für das Sänger Hardmono in 0.45mm entschieden.
danke für eure Antworten:m


----------



## kulti007 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

ich würde kein hardmono nehmen 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137334&highlight=hardmono

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128511&highlight=hardmono

:m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Bis jetzt noch kein Hecht verloren mit HM vorfach! benutze auch das von Sänger!!!


----------



## Hanno (8. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Ich habe dieses Jahr fast ausschließlich mit Hardmono gefischt und habe keinen einzigen Hecht verloren! Ich habe Durchmesser von 0.40 oder 0.45 benutzt. Nichtmal ein Hecht von 80cm (größter dieses Jahr) beißt dieses durch! Wenn man aber merkt, dass das Vorfach aufgeraut ist, sollte man es sofort tauschen, nicht dass man noch böse überraschungen erlebt...#d Auch auf gute Qualität solltest du achten, ich habe haupsächlich Schnüre von Balzer im Gebrauch gehabt und war sehr zufrieden!#6
Also kannst du es durchaus mal ausprobieren!
Hanno


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Hardmono wird wohl der wöchentliche Dauerbrenner ...

und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier |bla: ...

aber auch ich will mich an den Ringelspiel nun beteiligen #h:

Lass die Finger oder besser die Hechtzähne vom Hoardmono ..

entscheident ist nicht, wer damit glücklich einen Hecht gelandet hat, sondern wieviele das Glück damit verlassen hat ...

aber nebenbei angemerkt: immer wird nach einem geschmeidigen Hechtvorfach gefragt, das weich und flexibel ist ... aber bei Hardmono stellt sich plötzlich diese Frage nicht mehr und man nimmt man diese grausame Steifigkeit in Kauf #c ..

gerade bei deinem angegebenen Köderspektrum sind diese steifen Dinger (Hardmono) Unsinn, denn deine Köder laufen damit nicht mehr gut !

Aus 2 Gründen für Dich:

Bei Hecht nur Stahl !


----------



## Platti (8. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Moin Fischer,

war heute mit einem Kumpel zum Schleppen auf Hecht in einem glasklaren See. Er fischte mit Hardmonovorfach, ich mit Sevenstrand (Stahl, 20lb´s Tragkraft). Nach 300m der erste Biß bei meinem Kumpel, Fisch hängt, nach kurzem Drill ist das Vorfach durch. Hecht weg, Illex weg, ein Fisch, der elend eingehen wird, weil die an Wobblern standardmäßig verwendeten Drillinge nicht verrosten. Ich konnte meine Hechte problemlos landen, zum Schluß stand es 2 : 0 für Stahlvorfach.  Ich kann nur dringend im Interesse von Fisch und Angler von Hardmono als Hechtvorfach abraten. Tight lines, 

Platti


----------



## kohlie0611 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

meiner meinung nach macht es keinen unterschied in punkto sichtigkeit ob ich nun 0,60 HM oder z.b. 12 kg multiflex von cannelle nehme.das einzige was für hm spricht ist der preis. dagegen sprechen das es nicht hechtsicher ist, es sich besch...en knoten läßt und die scharfen kanten der quetschhülsellen es durchsebeln wenn man pech hat.allerhöchstens für sehr große schleppwobbler wie bbz 1 oder 12" castaic, aber selbst da würd ich mich doch in den arsch beißen wenn ich wegen des falschen vorfachmaterials eventuell den hecht meines lebens versaubeutle, mein teurer wobbler verloren ist und vor allem der hecht darann ganz elendig zu grunde geht..... 
aber wie Toni schon bemerkte ist das nun wirklich ausreichend hier durchgekaut worden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

1 Hecht, der das Hardmono durchgebissen hat 
zu sagen wir mal, 1000 Hechten, die gelandet werden.

Was heißt das?
Das Zeug ist nicht hechtsicher, ganz einfach!

|uhoh:


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> hi,
> also bei mir ist bald Einkaufszeit:q:q. Und neben Spinnködern Haken usw, steht da noch was auf meinem Einkaufszettel. Nämlich ein neues Spinnvorfach. Da ich dieses Jahr immer mit so silber glänzendem Stahl gefischt hab und die Ergebnisse sich in Grenzen hielten will ich jetzt was neues ausprobieren. Ich dachte da an Hardmono. Ich angle eigentlich auf alles, was die Köder 4er Mepps 8cm Wobbler und gufi packt. Welches Hardmonovorfach würdet ihr mir empfehlen und welchen Durchmesser? Kann ich Hardmono einfach Knoten? Ich hätte mich nämlich für das Sänger Hardmono in 0.45mm entschieden.
> danke für eure Antworten:m



Wodurch bist du eigentlich auf den Mist mit dem HM gekommen??? Vermutlich auch aufgrund eines Artikels eines der "selbsternannten Hechtpäpste, die von der Angelindustrie gesponsert werden, um deren Schrott werbewirksam zu vermarkten....

Gleiches hatte ich schon hier geschrieben - das Thema HM und FC contra Stahl wird wohl lange noch ein Dauerbrenner bleiben - leider


----------



## angelpfeife (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Also ich werd die Fingert davon lassen... Da sieht man mal wieder wie man von den Herstellern verar... wird|krach:. Das war eigentlich nur eine günstige alternative zum Flexonit, das mit Hülsen und co. eben viel teurer ist.


----------



## kulti007 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Also ich werd die Fingert davon lassen... Da sieht man mal wieder wie man von den Herstellern verar... wird|krach:. Das war eigentlich nur eine günstige alternative zum Flexonit, das mit Hülsen und co. eben viel teurer ist.




gut so :m


----------



## derwaldi (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



> hi,
> also bei mir ist bald Einkaufszeit:q:q. Und neben Spinnködern Haken usw, steht da noch was auf meinem Einkaufszettel. Nämlich ein neues Spinnvorfach. Da ich dieses Jahr immer mit so silber glänzendem Stahl gefischt hab und die Ergebnisse sich in Grenzen hielten will ich jetzt was neues ausprobieren. Ich dachte da an Hardmono. Ich angle eigentlich auf alles, was die Köder 4er Mepps 8cm Wobbler und GuFi packt. Welches Hardmonovorfach würdet ihr mir empfehlen und welchen Durchmesser? Kann ich Hardmono einfach Knoten? Ich hätte mich nämlich für das Sänger Hardmono in 0.45mm entschieden.
> danke für eure Antworten:m


 
ich nehm nie wieder hardmono. ich und mein bruder haben es getesten und es ist schlecht zum raubfischangeln.
manchmal wird ein stahlvorfach auch sehr beschädigt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Also ich werd die Fingert davon lassen... Da sieht man mal wieder wie man von den Herstellern verar... wird|krach:. Das war eigentlich nur eine günstige alternative zum Flexonit, das mit Hülsen und co. eben viel teurer ist.


 

#6 Gute Entscheidung !!

Du wirst mit Flexonit besser und erfolgreicher und sicherer anglen #h


----------



## sc00b (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Also ich Fisch ausschließlich mit Wolfram 8KG oder auch Flexonit 7x7 bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden! beides Flexibel nicht wie Hardmono (was ich mal dran hatte, aber weggeworfen habe)

also mein Tip nur Stahl/Wolfram/Titan


mfg


----------



## Zanderlui (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

@scoob


super posting!!!!#6#6

hardmono vergessen und schön geschmeidigen stahl oder tianium nehmen ist um längen besser als hardmono!!!!!mit ein riesigen vorteil es ist hechtsicher in jeder stärke-wobei hardmono nur bei sehr starken durchmessern hechtsicher wird und das auch nicht zu hundert prozent !!!!
bei hardmono sagen alle ich habe noch nie ein hecht verloren durch zerbeißen der schnur und so weiter-aber wenn ihr dann einen verliert wegen benutzen von hardmono dann war das schon einer zuviel!!!!!1
also schön geschmeidiges hechtsicheres titan wolfram oder stahl vorfach und gut ist!!!!

denn hardmono ist einfach nur zum:v:v
kannst dir gleich ne spinnstange vorm spinner hängen bei 45er hardmono!!!


----------



## ex-elbangler (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Ich habe ein Jahr lang Hardmono-0.35mm gefischt( keinen Hecht verloren)
da keiner gebissen hat:q, nichtmal Barsche habe ich gefangen.#c


Ich habe dann wieder auf stahl gewechselt und habe wieder gefangen.:vik:


----------



## Roberto (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Verwende das Climax FC und bin damit überaus zufrieden.
Sogar ein 87er Hecht der den Castaic voll inhaliert hatte fügte dem Vorfach keinerlei schaden zu.
Ist übrigens auch das selbe Material wie es die Jungs vom A.S.O verwenden................#h


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Roberto schrieb:


> Verwende das Climax FC und bin damit überaus zufrieden.
> Sogar ein 87er Hecht der den Castaic voll inhaliert hatte fügte dem Vorfach keinerlei schaden zu.
> *Ist übrigens auch das selbe Material wie es die Jungs vom A.S.O verwenden*................#h



Und genau wegen solchen "Profis" müssen Hechte in Deutschland mit Kunstködern im Schlund elend verludern|abgelehn


----------



## angelpfeife (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Kurze Frage: Ab wann ist ein Angler Profi? Meine Antwort: Sobald er dafür Kohle kriegt. Die Versuchen halt mit allen Mitteln ihrem Sponsor Kohle zu bringen. Wenn einer von uns statt 8 stunden im Büro am Wasser wär, wäre er auch ein  Profi. Und ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht dass Jörg Strehlow alles entwickelt hat, was unter seinem Namen verkauft wird...


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Das Traurige daran ist dann aber, dass die dann nicht den "Arsch in der Hose haben" und sagen: Wenn Hecht, dann nur eine Alternative: STAHL!!!!


----------



## F4M (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Ich nehme das Jackson FC Hardleader STL Hecht/Großhecht. 
Läßt sich gut knoten, ist bißsicher und kann ich empfehlen #6

So macht jeder seine eigene Erfahrung.
Ich hatte die letzten Jahre 2 Hechte durch aufgebissene Snaps verloren, aber 0 durch durchgebissenes Hardmono. Konnte aber schon live bei mir auf dem Boot miterleben wie ein 60 Hecht   bei einem Kollegen Stahl durchbiß. 

Also liebe Stahl-Verfechter:
Wenn von 1000 Hechten ein Verlorener zuviel ist, seit wenigstens dann auch so konzequent und verwendet einen Gummischlauch über dem Snap Verschluß. Sonst nützt nämlich die 1000ste HM/ Stahl Diskussion nichts.


----------



## Hansen (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Stahl wird nicht durchgebissen, sondern versagt wegen Materialermüdung an Knicken, Verdrehungen etc. Deshalb müssen natürlich auch Stahlvorfächer nach jedem Hecht kontrolliert werden, aber Brüche kündigen sich da eben rechtzeitig an. 
Ich wünsche F4M schonmal ein ruhiges Gemüt für den Moment, in dem er zum ersten Mal beim ersten Kontakt zum Hecht das lose Hardmono-Ende einkurbelt.


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Hansen schrieb:


> Stahl wird nicht durchgebissen, sondern versagt wegen Materialermüdung an Knicken, Verdrehungen etc. Deshalb müssen natürlich auch Stahlvorfächer nach jedem Hecht kontrolliert werden, aber Brüche kündigen sich da eben rechtzeitig an.
> Ich wünsche F4M schonmal ein ruhiges Gemüt für den Moment, in dem er zum ersten Mal beim ersten Kontakt zum Hecht das lose Hardmono-Ende einkurbelt.



|good:|good:


----------



## F4M (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

@ Hansen:

Das verwendete Stahlvorfach war nagelneu  direkt aus der Verpackung. Fehler durch aufspliesen waren nicht erkennbar.
Schon mal ein gutes HM verwendet?  Könnte wetten: Von 100 Stahl-Verfechtern hatten mindestens 70 noch nie ein HM im Einsatz und kennen die negativen Erfahrungen nur vom Hörensagen.Verwendest Du eine Sicherung Deiner Clips ? 

Und logisch, auch HM muß regelmäßig nach einem Biß kontrolliert und ggf. ausgewechselt werden.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



F4M schrieb:


> @ Hansen:
> 
> Das verwendete Stahlvorfach war nagelneu  direkt aus der Verpackung. Fehler durch aufspliesen waren nicht erkennbar.
> Schon mal ein gutes HM verwendet? Könnte wetten: Von 100 Stahl-Verfechtern hatten mindestens 70 noch nie ein HM im Einsatz und kennen die negativen Erfahrungen nur vom Hörensagen.Verwendest Du eine Sicherung Deiner Clips ?
> ...


 

dann würde ich mir mal gedanken machen in welchem shop ich einkaufen gehe!!!!#d#d#d

und warum snaps beim hechtangeln???#c

ich verbinde den sprengring direkt mit dem vorfach und  gut!!!

und wenn doch snaps denn vernünftigE!!!

man solte bei solchen sachen die die verbindung zwischen angler und fisch darstellen nicht auf den euro schauen!!!


----------



## Veit (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



F4M schrieb:


> Schon mal ein gutes HM verwendet?  Könnte wetten: Von 100 Stahl-Verfechtern hatten mindestens 70 noch nie ein HM im Einsatz und kennen die negativen Erfahrungen nur vom Hörensagen.



JA ich!
Habe früher viel mit HM und FC von verschiedenen Herstellern experimentiert und war auch überzeugt, dasss dieses Zeug Hechtsicher ist. Bis ich dann immer intensiver mit Gummifisch geangelt habe und häufiger Hechte den Köder voll inhaliert hatten. Dann kamen die Abbisse, die mir zuvor schon häufiger prognostiziert wurden!!! Nicht nur einer, sondern mehrere! 

Mit Stahl hingegen habe ich bisher nur einen Hecht verloren, der den Köder aber nicht geschluckt hatte. Das Vorfach war sehr verknickt und ich war dummerweise zu faul es auszutauschen. Das war aber eigenen Verschulden und nicht schuld des Stahls.

Ich denke schon die meisten der Stahl-Verfechter wissen hier wovon sie reden. Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren schätzungsweise 500 Hechte gefangen und wiegesagt auch ein paar durch definitiven Abbiss verloren, das aber wirkich nur mit Monovorfächern.


----------



## Dart (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Muss man eigentlich schlechte Erfahrungen selber reproduzieren?
Reicht es nicht, wenn mehrere Angler glaubhaft von ihren negativen Erlebnissen berichten, um die Finger von Hardmono zu lassen?
Da hilft es auch wenig wenn jemand diese schlechte Erfahrungen *noch nicht* selber gemacht hat.|rolleyes
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Jemir (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

gut, dann gebt den HM-Fuzzis Mietwagen und sagt denen das es nur kurz weh tut wenn man mit 200 an nen Baum fährt. Schließlich müssen sie es ja unbedingt selbst testen. Die Hechte werden es euch danken...


----------



## Birger (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das Traurige daran ist dann aber, dass die dann nicht den "Arsch in der Hose haben" und sagen: Wenn Hecht, dann nur eine Alternative: STAHL!!!!



Fast richtig, aber einer hat ihn: Uli Beyer. Der weist in seinem Onlineshop darauf hin, dass Hardmono, Kevlar und FC Vorfächer nicht hechtsicher sind, obwohl er damit prinzipiell Geld verdient.

Aber liebe HM Anhänger: ist es nicht auffällig, dass doch mindestens 60% aller Spinnfischer hier schlechte Erfahrungen mit HM gemacht haben? 
Stellt jemand Stahl in frage in Bezug auf die Hechtsicherheit? Nein? Aber Hardmono schon? Na, dämmerts?
Sollte man jetzt nicht mal in sich gehen und seine "glücksgelandeten" HM Hechte überdenken? Hat der Hecht wirklich die Schnur zu fassen gehabt und daran gescheuert?
War es einer, oder sogar mehrere (wenn ja wie viele? 5 gelandete Hechte machen auch noch keine sichere Statistik aus).

Macht es überhaupt Sinn ein 45er (vielleicht) sicheres HM Vorfach zu verwenden, wo es doch um längen steifer, dicker und genauso wenn nicht sogar sichtbarer ist als 7*7 Stahl?
Ist ein Hecht überhaupt Schnurscheu? (Mal ganz ehrlich, wir sprechen von Hechten...)

Gibt es überhaupt einen Vorteil für Hardmono? Ich kann keinen erkennen.


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Birger schrieb:


> Fast richtig, aber einer hat ihn: Uli Beyer. Der weist in seinem Onlineshop darauf hin, dass Hardmono, Kevlar und FC Vorfächer nicht hechtsicher sind, obwohl er damit prinzipiell Geld verdient.
> 
> Aber liebe HM Anhänger: ist es nicht auffällig, dass doch mindestens 60% aller Spinnfischer hier schlechte Erfahrungen mit HM gemacht haben?
> Stellt jemand Stahl in frage in Bezug auf die Hechtsicherheit? Nein? Aber Hardmono schon? Na, dämmerts?
> ...


 
very|good: Birger. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 
Leider gibt es Angler die echt daran glauben, das Hechte seit der Erfindung von HM Brillen tragen und sie deshalb nicht mehr mit Stahl, sondern mit HM fischen müssen. Das nennt man bewusste Beeinflussung durch Werbung...


----------



## F4M (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Veit schrieb:


> JA ich!
> Ich denke schon die meisten der Stahl-Verfechter wissen hier wovon sie reden. Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren schätzungsweise 500 Hechte gefangen und wiegesagt auch ein paar durch definitiven Abbiss verloren, das aber wirkich nur mit Monovorfächern.


@ Veit:
Ich fing in den letzten 3 Jahren in etwa 300-400 Hechte wenn ich meine Schniepel mitzähle mit dem Jackson STL Hardleader und hatte bisher keinen einzigen Hecht durch Durchbiß verloren. Vor 3 Wochen fingen wir zu zweit aufm Boot beim Jiggen mit Saltshaker und Jackson HM über 25 Hechte an einem Tag. Davon waren einige kleine 30-40er dabei die eh Durchbißgefährlicher wie die Großen sind, es waren aber auch einige über 80cm dabei.... kein Durchbiß des Hardmonos, aber ein Hechtverlust durch aufgebissenen Snap.

HM ist nicht gleich HM, genauso wie Stahl nicht gleich Stahl ist.

Ich habe schon auf Angelmessen dünne und geschmeidige " hechtsicher " Stahlvorfächer vor den Augen der verdutzten Hersteller mit den Händen auseinander gerissen , von der Robustheit " hechtsicherer " Kevlarvorfächern mal ganz zu schweigen.

Und komisch was ich hier sonst noch las, wenn man also einen Hecht mit Stahl verliert ist es halt dumm gelaufen, nämlich dann liegts ja nur am Händler und nicht an dem der Stahl verwendet. Wenn man einen mit Hardmono verliert liegts natürlich weder am Händler noch am HM Fabrikat....dann liegts ausschließlich an dem der das Hardmono verwendet und der nicht auf andere hören will. |rolleyes

Aber noch besser: Wenn man nach über 1000 Hechten einen durch HM Abbiß verliert heißt das -HM ist nicht hechtsicher-. 
Denjenigen möchte ich sehen der nach über 1000 Hechten keinen Hecht mit Stahl verliert....aber klar, dann war das Stahl aufgeraut, gar ein Produktionsfehler oder der Händler - ja noch besser der Hersteller schuld , am Stahl lags auf jeden Fall nicht |supergri . 

Danke, Aufschlußreiche Argumentationen. 

Also ich glaube ich verlasse mich dann doch lieber auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## duck_68 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Birger schrieb:


> *Fast richtig, aber einer hat ihn: Uli Beyer. Der weist in seinem Onlineshop darauf hin, dass Hardmono, Kevlar und FC Vorfächer nicht hechtsicher sind, obwohl er damit prinzipiell Geld verdient.*
> Aber liebe HM Anhänger: ist es nicht auffällig, dass doch mindestens 60% aller Spinnfischer hier schlechte Erfahrungen mit HM gemacht haben?
> Stellt jemand Stahl in frage in Bezug auf die Hechtsicherheit? Nein? Aber Hardmono schon? Na, dämmerts?
> Sollte man jetzt nicht mal in sich gehen und seine "glücksgelandeten" HM Hechte überdenken? Hat der Hecht wirklich die Schnur zu fassen gehabt und daran gescheuert?
> ...




OK, dann ist Uli einer der ganz wenigen, die wirklich ehrlich sind!! 

Ansonsten unterschreibe ich Dein Posting kommentarlos!!!!

*Ich wünsche allen Hechten der HM-Verfechter, dass sie deren abgebissene Köder wieder lebend los werden!!!!*


----------



## maesox (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> *Ich wünsche allen Hechten der HM-Verfechter, dass sie deren abgebissene Köder wieder lebend los werden!!!!*


 







*Dem schließe ich mich voll u ganz an!!! Und den "Unbelehrbaren" wünsche ich,daß sie aus ihrem Fehler was lernen!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## F4M (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Danke. Aber mein HM hält, und meine Hechte leben noch alle #d

Ich hoffe das es euren Hechten auch so gut geht |kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119929&highlight=stahlvorfach+gerissen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133804&highlight=stahlvorfach+gerissen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127118&highlight=stahlvorfach+gerissen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126754&highlight=stahlvorfach+gerissen


----------



## duck_68 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



F4M schrieb:


> Danke. Aber mein HM hält, und meine Hechte leben noch alle #d




Ja.... NOCH hält Dein HM|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## F4M (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Was soll ich jetzt darauf antworten ?

.....ätschel bätsch noch hält Dein Stahl |supergri

Lassen wirs lieber gut sein #h


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

4 Fälle in denen Stahl durch schlechte Verarbeitung (Quetschhülsen, Snaps) oder durch einen Porduktionsfehler gerissen sind gegen hunderte Fälle von zerscheuerten HM's wo ist denn da bitte die Relation???
Ich musste leider auch lernen dass HM nicht Hechtsicher ist, und das nur weil ich zu faul war Stahl vorzuschalten


----------



## Thorsten S. (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Ich bekenne mich schuldig und muss gestehen, auch ich fische mit Hardmono, beim Schleppen mit relativ großen Wobblern und Gummis!
Jaja, jetzt kommen die Kommentare...
Ich habe dies Jahr etliche Hechte gefangen, ein 96er und ein 80er hatten das Vorfach im Maul, ein anderer 80er den Köder komplett inhaliert. Das Vorfach war natürlich angerauht, aber auch ein Stahlvorfach hätte ich danach wegwerfen können...

Ich spreche hier von Hardmono in entsprechenden Stärken und in meinen Augen ist es gerade zum Schleppen in klaren Gewässern Stahl überlegen...

Und ich muss F4M recht geben! Verliert einer einen Fisch durch Stahl, ist alles mögliche Schuld!

Ich kenne Angler die einen Fisch durch fehlerhaften Stahl verloren haben, genauso wie ich welche kenne, bei denen die Schnur einfach mittendrin gerissen ist oder wie mir selbst schon passiert, bei denen der Einhänger aufgebissen wurde oder oder oder...!
Und das, obwohl vermeintliche Qualitätsware verwendet wurde!
Ich denke, wer viel angelt und viele Fische fängt, wird auch zwangsläufig irgendwann einen Fisch abreißen, wer das komplett vermeiden will, darf nicht angeln gehen... Dass natürlich so weit wie möglich zu vermeiden ist wohl das Ziel von allen gewissenhaften Anglern, so auch von F4M und mir!!!

Dass hier den Jungs von ASO nachgesagt wird, sie hätten wirtschaftliche Interessen, wenn sie sagen, dass sie teilweise mit Flourcarbon-Vorfächern angeln ist lächerlich! Unterhaltet Euch mal länger mit denen, die wissen wirklich wovon die sprechen...
Oder meint Ihr die kriegen ne Provison für diese Aussage von der Fluorcarbon-Mafia?;+


----------



## F4M (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Nix 4 Fälle, das AB und viele andere Foren sind voll von Threads mit einzelnen Beiträgen über Stahl u. Titan/Hechtverluste und gerissenem Stahl/ Titan Vorfach. Schau Dir doch nur mal die einzelnen Posts über die Stahl-Qualität einzelner Produkte alleine in diesen 4 Threads an. Und es gibt genügend andere.  

Nur deswegen verteufle ich nicht Stahl, sowas kann durch falsche oder billige Produkte und Matrialfehler oder Abnutzung auch mal vorkommen. Ich will auch niemand zu HM bekehren.

Ich erwarte aber auch daß man andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen akzeptiert. Das man erkennt, oder besser erkennen will daß es eine Vielzahl von HM Produkten gibt. Und man nicht alle über einen Kamm schert. Und daß man deshalb nicht immer gebetsmühlenartig beim Stichwort Hardmono den allwissenden moralischen Zeigefinger hebt , schon gar nicht wenn man mit HM keine Erfahrung hat und sich seine negativen Erfahungen angelesen hat. 

Bestes Beispiel:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136465&highlight=hardmono

Der Threadersteller hat durch teures Stahlvorfach und Hardmono die Hechte verloren. Auf was wird eingegangen? Klar HM war Schuld. Stahl kann da nix dafür - war wahrscheinlich ein Matrialfehler....oder billiges Matrial....oder sonst irgendwas. HM gehört auf jeden Fall nicht zum Hechtfischen, nimm Stahl, basta....die Erde ist eine Scheibe.

Sagt mal, merkt ihr denn das nicht #h

In diesem Sinne, war mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Thorsten S. (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

|good:


----------



## senner (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

wenn ich hier mit schmunzeln lese, bekomme ich den eindruck, dass einige HM-verfechter nur noch aus protest damit fischen! :q

am ende entscheidet doch jeder selbst, was er vorne dran knotet. also sind solche threads, von denen in jeder woche einer auftaucht und in dem jede woche das selbe von den selben leuten in der selben art und weise geschrieben wird, sinnlos. oder war es doch das gleiche? |kopfkrat was solls. 

man kann hier erfahrungen austauschen aber umpolen lässt sich hier bestimmt keiner. 

ich steh zu meinem stahl - dünn, flexibel und unauffällig.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Ich habe schon auf Angelmessen dünne und geschmeidige " hechtsicher " Stahlvorfächer vor den Augen der verdutzten Hersteller mit den Händen auseinander gerissen , von der Robustheit " hechtsicherer " Kevlarvorfächern mal ganz zu schweigen.


das ist das beste post im ganzen trööt:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

ist doch ganz klar wenn solch ein stahlvorfach eine bestimmte tragkraft hat und du mit mehr zugkraft daran ziehst das es dann reißt!!!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergrier ist mir ein kauz der F4M......

zusammenfassend kann man sagen jeder benutzt das was er für richtig hält!!!

aber das problem ist hard mono kann durch gebissen werden stahl nicht!!!!!!!!

es können beide materialien reißen oder kaputtgehen durch einfluss eines hechtes oder durch die qualität!!!!aber definitiv kann kein hecht ein stahlvorfach durchbeißen!!!!!was aber beim hm die möglichkeit wäre und weil das so ist und dies ein grund mehr ist als beim stahl einen fisch zu verlieren benutzt bitte alle stahl!!!

fertig!!


----------



## heinzrch (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

ich fische dünnes Hardmono zum Zanderfischen an einem Gewässer, wo die Zander nachweislich stahlscheu sind, aber auch gelegentlich Hechte vorkommen. Habe bisher noch keinen Abriß / Durchbiß zu beklagen (bei ca. 15-20 Hechten / Jahr, vorwiegend kleinere so um die 40-50 cm, aber auch schon zwei große). Hab auch keine moralischen Bedenken, da ich ausschließlich mit Gummi und Einzel-Jighaken fische. Falls mal ein Hecht mit dem Köder abkäme, würde er den Gufi mit Sicherheit problemlos in kürzester Zeit wieder los. Manchmal ist das HM nach einem Hechtbiß angekratzt, dann wird es sofort ausgetauscht. Soweit meine praktischen Erfahrungen.
Beim gezielten Hechtfischen (Schleppen mit großen Wobblern mit zwei Drillingen) verwende ich aber immer Stahl, aber nicht wegen der Bißfestigkeit, sondern wegen dem Köderlauf.
Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie oft Kameraden mit geknickten Stahlvorfächern oder überhaupt ungeschickt zusammengestelltem Gerät auf Hecht fischen, sind mir Leute, die bewußt mit HM fischen, dafür aber ihr Gerät sorgfältig zusammenstellen und das HM beim kleinsten Kratzer austauschen, immer noch lieber. 
Ich glaube, dass immer noch mehr Hechte wegen geknickter und in Folge reisender Stahlvorfächer verludern, als wegen durchgebissenem Hardmono.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

HEINZRCH

Hab auch keine moralischen Bedenken, da ich ausschließlich mit Gummi und Einzel-Jighaken fische. Falls mal ein Hecht mit dem Köder abkäme, würde er den GuFi mit Sicherheit problemlos in kürzester Zeit wieder los.

woher nimmst du denn diese Gewissheit, wenn ich fragen darf??
|uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> 4 Fälle in denen Stahl durch schlechte Verarbeitung (Quetschhülsen, Snaps) oder durch einen Porduktionsfehler gerissen sind gegen hunderte Fälle von zerscheuerten HM's wo ist denn da bitte die Relation???



Gewagte Aussage. Hunderte?

Dem gegenüber kann man hunderte Hechte stellen, die mit Stahl verloren gegangen sind.

Ich selber fische konsequent mit Stahl oder Titan, weil Hechte meiner Ansicht nach nicht vorfachscheu sind und falls doch ist es mir relativ egal, ob ich einen Hecht mehr oder weniger fange.

Stahl kann ich in sehr unterschiedlichen Stärken verwenden, sodass auch noch mein kleiner Barschspinner oder Twister sich sauber führen läßt, bei HM geht das nicht und das macht es für meine Gewäser, Zielfische und meine Art zu angeln unbrauchbar.

Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass man für das vermeintlich sichere Material argumentiert, aber HM sollte ab einer bestimmten Stärke recht unproblematisch sein.

Bei allen Vorfachsorten muß ich nach einem Fisch mein Vorfach genau kontrollieren und auf Beschädigungen untersuchen, denn wenn die Möglichkeit der Beschädigung besteht, dann besteht auch immer die Möglichkeit des direkten Totalverlustes und das gilt für Stahl genauso wie für HM.

Wer viel auf Hecht angelt und viele Hechte fängt, kann kaum behaupten, dass er noch nie einen Hecht mit Stahl verloren hätte.


Wie gesagt für mich gilt "Steel only", aber auch ich habe jahrelang eine Spule HM in der Weste gehabt, genau so lange, bis ich es einmal verwenden musste. Einen Hecht habe ich nicht verloren, aber nach dem ich meine Spinnköder zwei-dreimal auf ziemlich katastrophale Weise durchs Wasser gezogen habe, bin ich nach Hause gefahren, habe das HM in die Tonne geworfen und habe mir neue Stahlvorfächer gebaut.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gewagte Aussage. Hunderte?
> 
> Dem gegenüber kann man hunderte Hechte stellen, die mit Stahl verloren gegangen sind.
> 
> ...


 

ja aber einer stärke wo ich es senkrecht in die höhe halten kann weil es so dick und steif ist!!!und wo habe ich von dem zeug dann noch ein vorteil???


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Ja sag ich doch. Wenn ich hier übrigens was von Kevlar lese, dann geht mir der Hut hoch. Das weist doch auf eine gewisse Ahnungslosigkeit hin.


----------



## F4M (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar wenn solch ein stahlvorfach eine bestimmte tragkraft hat und du mit mehr zugkraft daran ziehst das es dann reißt!!!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergrier ist mir ein kauz der F4M......
> aber das problem ist hard mono kann durch gebissen werden stahl nicht!!!!!!!!aber definitiv kann kein hecht ein stahlvorfach durchbeißen!!!!!was aber beim hm die möglichkeit wäre und weil das so ist und dies ein grund mehr ist als beim stahl einen fisch zu verlieren benutzt bitte alle stahl!!!
> fertig!!



Also bei dem Nachtritt muß ich jetzt doch noch was dazuschreiben 

Natürlich können Hechte Stahl durchbeißen, wer hat Dir denn diesen Unsinn erzählt den Du da nachplapperst :q.
Gerade dünnere und  flexible Stahlvorfächer werden häufig von Hechten durchgebissen, nämlich weil sie viele aber daher auch zu dünne Stränge haben. Dickere aber wenige Stränge sind sicherer gehen aber zu Lasten der Flexibilität. Und das hat nichts mit der Tragkraft zu tun. Viele dieser flexiblen Stahlvorfächer kannst Du durchreißen, auch wenn sie 5kg. oder mehr Tragkraft haben. 

Und Du suchst ne Signatur?

Wie wäre es mit: Meinungsstark, aber Ahnungslos.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

tja was sol man da noch sagen!!!!!stahl ist vom materieal härter als ein hechtzahn also kann er es nicht kaputtbeißen!!!!es reißt durch die belastung weil zu viel zug auf dem vorfach lastet!!!
also werden auch die einzelnen fäden gerissen nicht gebissen!!!!
versuche doch mal ein stahlvorfach selber zu zerbeißen!!!viel spaß
hardmono nehme ich zwischen die zähne drück paar mal die kauleisten zusammmen und durch!!!
meine güte und er wieder mit sein durchreißen der stahlvorfächer undwenn die 20kg tragkraft haben wenn ich dann mit 21kg zugkraft ziehe dann reißt auch ein 1x7 was richtig steif ist!!!

achso und wegen der signatur:da lass ich mich lieber von kompetenten leuten beraten!!!
trotzdem danke war sicher schwierig für dich dieses beispiel für mich zu schmieden!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Was für eine herrliche Diskussion!!!


Aber man sollte 2 Dinge nicht durcheinanderwürfeln:
1. Abrisse wegen Verarbeitungsfehlern und / oder Überbeanspruchung durch Zug.
2. Die eigentliche Hechtsicherheit, also die Frage ob ein Hecht das Material durchscheuern kann.

Zu 1
Das kann wohl mit jedem Material passieren, HM oder Stahl und spielt hier ja eigentlich gar keine Rolle.

Zu 2
Keine Ahnung, wie viele Hechte aller Größen ich in den letzten 23 Jahren gefangen habe, es waren glaube ich doch ein paar, aber keiner hat mir ein Stahlvorfach auch nur ansatzweise durchgescheuert. Es waren lediglich die üblichen Knicke zu verzeichnen, die die Tragkraft schmälern oder auch nicht.
Wie um Himmels willen soll ein Hecht ein Stahlvorfach durchscheuern (durchbeißen kann er es eh nicht)??? Eher scheuert der Stahl wohl alle Hechtzähne durch.

Also mein Schluss: Stahl = Hechtsicher

Also nehme ichs weiter (sevenstrand 1x7; 6,8 kg): auf Hecht *und* auf Zander: und wenn einer von hundert nicht beißt: wen interessierts?

:g:g:g


----------



## Dennert (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Hab auch keine moralischen Bedenken, da ich ausschließlich mit Gummi und Einzel-Jighaken fische. Falls mal ein Hecht mit dem Köder abkäme, würde er den Gufi mit Sicherheit problemlos in kürzester Zeit wieder los.


 
Das ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt.
Köder mit Einzelhaken wie z.B. kleinere Gummifische kann man ruhigen Gewissens auch mal "hechtunsicher" fischen.
Eventuell sind die dann sogar noch widerhakenlos, noch besser.
Köder mit Drillingen oder Zusatzhaken sind allerdings immer so ne Sache, aber dafür hab ich mit Hartmono zu wenig Erfahrung und kann nicht wirklich beurteilen, wie bissfest das Zeug ist  #c


----------



## F4M (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich minderwertige, schlecht, zu stark, zu schwach gequetscht, oder einfach schlecht gebunden. ...
> Ich kann dir gerne meine selbstgebauten zeigen. Die halten eher mehr als das was draufsteht, auch in Schockbelastung :g



Das glaube ich Dir 
Ich habe nie bezweifelt daß es gute und schlechte Stahlvorfächer gibt. Du bezweifelst das es gute und schlechte HM Vorfächer gibt. Darum gehts doch 



Zanderlui schrieb:


> stahl ist vom materieal härter als ein hechtzahn also kann er es nicht kaputtbeißen



Das ist doch mal ne Aussage.Wäre auch etwas für die Signatur.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

@f4m

naja ich merke du bist ein ganz heller-hast wohl bis eben noch auf stahlvorfach rumgekaut was!!!!!:vik:
 was hast denn als gegenargument zu der aussage stahl ist härter als hechtzahn nix also weiß ich nicht was da zu lachen oder kritisieren drüber gibt!!!


du bist mir ne nummer zu doll kalle da trau ich mich nicoht ganz ran!!!!|supergri


----------



## Palerado (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt.
> Köder mit Einzelhaken wie z.B. kleinere Gummifische kann man ruhigen Gewissens auch mal "hechtunsicher" fischen.
> Eventuell sind die dann sogar noch widerhakenlos, noch besser.
> Köder mit Drillingen oder Zusatzhaken sind allerdings immer so ne Sache, aber dafür hab ich mit Hartmono zu wenig Erfahrung und kann nicht wirklich beurteilen, wie bissfest das Zeug ist  #c



Das glaube ich mal eher nicht. Sicherlich werden einige den los, aber wenn er nur ein wneig weiter hinten sitzt denke ich nicht dass er den los werden kann.
Wie auch? Ausser natürlich der Haken rostet ab bevor der Fisch verhungert ist.


----------



## Nick_A (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



F4M schrieb:


> Und Du suchst ne Signatur?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit: Meinungsstark, aber Ahnungslos.



:q :q

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen....ich kann mich da an ein paar Threads erinnern, in denen er ebenfalls "kräftig ins Horn geblasen" hat, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben.


Aber F4M ... es hilft nix ...

Ich selbst fische (bei bestimmten Voraussetzungen) ebenfalls HM ... und ich hatte in den vergangenen drei/vier Jahren schon extrem viele Diskussionen mit HM-Gegnern.

Ich habe NOCH NIE (!) einen Hecht wg. HM-Einsatz verloren...und das dürften jetzt auch schon einige gewesen sein.

Bei unseren Gewässern hier unten (sowohl in BW als auch Bayern) die sehr klar sind, fängt man mit einem HM-Vorfach definitiv mehr !

Natürlich sollte das HM in der passenden "hechtsicheren" Stärke von mindestens ca. 15kg genutzt werden und nicht HM mit nur 5kg Tragkraft (das ebenfalls verkauft wird).

Wenn man dann noch darauf achtet, das Vorfach auszutauschen wenn es etwas aufgerauht ist (was mir bisher auch unter 10mal passiert ist!), dann passiert da nix !!!

Ich möchte auch gar keinen zur HM-Nutzung überreden oder überzeugen oder was auch immer. 

Was mir aber echt auf den Nerv geht ist, wenn man als HM-Nutzer dann auch noch von "Besserwissern und Gutmenschen"...
- belehrt wird ...
- oder aber als "nicht waidgerecht fischender Angler" bezeichnet wird :r
- blöd angegangen wird und man sich hinstellen lassen muss, wie wenn man ein "Anfänger" wäre der keine Ahnung hat ! #q



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ...aber definitiv kann kein hecht ein stahlvorfach durchbeißen!!!!!was aber beim hm die möglichkeit wäre und *weil das so ist *und dies ein grund mehr ist als beim stahl einen fisch zu verlieren *benutzt bitte alle stahl!!!
> fertig!!*




@ Zanderlui

Glaubst Du eigentlich Du hättest mehr "Recht", umso mehr :vik::vik: oder aber !!!!!!!!!!!! Du in ein Posting reinstellst ?!?

Die oben (in rot) markierten Passagen sind doch DEINE MEINUNG ! 

Du verkaufst das hier wie wenn das nicht Deine Meinung ist, sondern die einzig wahre Aussage ist und dementsprechend alle sich an Deine Worte halten sollen ......... LÄCHERLICH !!! |supergri|supergri



Wie gesagt.... in sehr klaren Gewässern hier unten bekomm ich bei der Nutzung eines Stahlvorfachs ca. 50-70% weniger Bisse und Nachläufer wie bei der Nutzung von Hardmono ! Das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen ... und nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen habe ich auch noch nie einen Hecht verloren.

Positiver Nebeneffekt von HM übrigens....durch die -unbestrittene- Steifigkeit des Materials gibt´s bei größeren Wobblern oder Jerks auch weniger "Drilling-fängt-Vorfach"-Aktionen !

Wenn ich mit Naturködern auf Hecht fische (was ich selten mache, da ich eher der Spinnfischer bin) oder aber wenn das Wasser nicht so sichtig ist, dann nehm ich auch gerne ein Stahlvorfach ... 

Sodala...dann könnt Ihr mich jetzt auch steinigen ! 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## F4M (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @f4m
> was hast denn als gegenargument zu der aussage stahl ist härter als hechtzahn nix also weiß ich nicht was da zu lachen oder kritisieren drüber gibt!!!!|supergri



Habs doch oben bereits geschrieben, sind die Stränge bei einem flexiblen Stahlvorfach zu dünn kann sie ein Hecht ratzfatz durchbeißen. Das ist Fakt, da gibts Beispiele genug ohne daß ich hier 50 Links zum Stahldurchbiß-Thema reinsetzten muß. Beispiele dazu kann man selbst ergoogeln. Nimmt man dann noch die  verlorenen und verstahlten Hechte durch Matrialfehler, Fehlproduktion, schlechte Qualität, Strangbruch durch Steinschüttung, ect. pp hinzu können es auch hunderte Beispiele werden.

Und nochmals, mir ist es wirklich völlig Wurscht ob irgend jemand Stahl verwendet |supergri


----------



## Dennert (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Palerado schrieb:


> Das glaube ich mal eher nicht..


 
Glauben sollte man am besten in der Kirche. 



> Sicherlich werden einige den los, aber wenn er nur ein wneig weiter hinten sitzt denke ich nicht dass er den los werden kann.
> Wie auch? Ausser natürlich der Haken rostet ab bevor der Fisch verhungert ist.


 
Kein Fisch in vorfachgefährdender Grösse verhungert, weil er
den Einzelhaken eines 12cm Gummifisch für einen gewissen Zeitraum im Rachen stecken hat.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



F4M schrieb:


> Habs doch oben bereits geschrieben, sind die Stränge bei einem flexiblen Stahlvorfach zu dünn kann sie ein Hecht ratzfatz durchbeißen. Das ist Fakt, da gibts Beispiele genug ohne daß ich hier 50 Links zum Stahldurchbiß-Thema reinsetzten muß. Beispiele dazu kann man selbst ergoogeln. Nimmt man dann noch die verlorenen und verstahlten Hechte durch Matrialfehler, Fehlproduktion, schlechte Qualität, Strangbruch durch Steinschüttung, ect. pp hinzu können es auch hunderte Beispiele werden.
> 
> Und nochmals, mir ist es wirklich völlig Wurscht ob irgend jemand Stahl verwendet |supergri


 

und du hast immer noch nix gelernt denn der hecht beißt den faden nicht durch sondern reißt ihn durch da die belastung zu groß wird für den einen faden den er dann erwischt!!!!!
aber naja das du nix lernst merkt man ja wenn ich sage ich möchte von kompetenten leuten tips für meine signatur und du dann meinst du musst mir noch ein tip geben!!!


----------



## Nick_A (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> und warum dann doch? |kopfkrat



Ganz einfach....weil manche Wobbler (insbesondere die kleinen) an einem schön dünnen Stahlvorfach einfach besser laufen ! 

Ausserdem ... weil ein Stahlvorfach -auch nach meiner Meinung- noch sicherer ist ...

.... *was aber nicht heißt, daß ein HM-Vorfach unsicher ist*

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Nick_A schrieb:


> :q :q
> 
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen....ich kann mich da an ein paar Threads erinnern, in denen er ebenfalls "kräftig ins Horn geblasen" hat, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> ...


 

und wenn du meinst ich habe woanders schon ahnungslos gepostet denn denke was du willst!!!! ich bin nur realistisch und sage auch bei vielen post meine meinung wie bei dem den du meinst und wenn die euch nicht gefällt dann habt ihr pech!!! 


das meinst du das ich denke das meine meinung die einzig richtige ist-aber ich spreche hier denke ich im namen für viele und das waren nur fakten nicht meine meinung!!!!1


----------



## Nick_A (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und wenn du meinst ich habe woanders schon ahnungslos gepostet denn denke was du willst!!!! ich bin nur realistisch und sage auch bei vielen post meine meinung wie bei dem den du meinst und wenn die euch nicht gefällt dann habt ihr pech!!!
> 
> 
> das meinst du das ich denke das meine meinung die einzig richtige ist-aber ich spreche hier denke ich im namen für viele und das waren nur fakten nicht meine meinung!!!!1



blabla blabla |bla:

Übrigens...Rechtschreibung mangelhaft ! 




Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich bin nur realistisch



***GANZLAUTLACH***

***UNDAUCHNOCHSCHENKELKLOPF***




Zanderlui schrieb:


> ...und das waren nur fakten nicht meine meinung!!!!



Noch so ´nen schlauer Spruch !#q

Mir wird übel.....ich bin dann mal wech#d


----------



## Dennert (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Für mich ein Widerspruch in sich. Gerade die kleinen Hechte stellen das größere Problem da und gerade diese haben ein Problem mit den 12cm Gufis ...


 
Welches da wäre? Ersticken fällt ja schonmal flach.
Verhungern? Ich bitte dich.
Schonmal gesehen, was die Minis schon verputzen können?


----------



## Thorsten S. (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Na hier gehts aber ab! 

Also, wieter vorne hat einer geschrieben, er nimmt Hardmono zwischen seine (eigenen denk ich mal) Zähne, beißt zwei, dreimal zu und durch isses!!

Also bei aller Liebe, bei nem Hardmonovorfach in ner auch nur einigermassen vernünftigen Stärke will ich das sehen! Was hast Du für Zähne??? Bei James Bond gabs da mal so nen Bösewicht, dem würd ichs ja zutrauen...aber sonst...#c


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Thorsten S. schrieb:


> Na hier gehts aber ab!
> 
> Also, wieter vorne hat einer geschrieben, er nimmt Hardmono zwischen seine (eigenen denk ich mal) Zähne, beißt zwei, dreimal zu und durch isses!!
> 
> Also bei aller Liebe, bei nem Hardmonovorfach in ner auch nur einigermassen vernünftigen Stärke will ich das sehen! Was hast Du für Zähne??? Bei James Bond gabs da mal so nen Bösewicht, dem würd ichs ja zutrauen...aber sonst...#c


 
naja wollte ja nix mehr schreiben da die verblödeteten(kann man nix anderes zu sagen) hier im trööt die es nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen  und sich ja nun schon über die rechtschreibung auslassen müssen aber gut und mir das zu blöd ist aber gut!!!!!

ich habe 30lbs hm im keller weil ich es für meine meeresvorfächer nutze oder brandungsvorfächer da es eben sehr steif ist und der seitenarm dann gut absteht und wenn ich da mit meinen zähnen drauf beiß dreimal dann ist es durch!!!!(nur so zusätzlich mal ich beiße meine schnur meist mit den zähnen fix durch als extra ein messer raus zuholen-ist nicht toll aber eben faulheit-denkt drüber was ihr wollt!!!)


----------



## F4M (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und du hast immer noch nix gelernt denn der hecht beißt den faden nicht durch sondern reißt ihn durch da die belastung zu groß wird für den einen faden den er dann erwischt!!!!!
> aber naja das du nix lernst merkt man ja wenn ich sage ich möchte von kompetenten leuten tips für meine signatur und du dann meinst du musst mir noch ein tip geben!!!



Aha, so ist das also |bigeyes. Ein Hecht beißt also Stahl nicht durch, sondern er reißt Stahl beim Biß *nur* durch. Und HM besteht ja nur aus einem Faden, stimmts? Klar Mann, ist ja logisch, das kann ja dann nicht funktionieren :q

Sag mal, sucht sich der Hecht denn diesen einen einzigen Strang im Stahlvorfach auch noch gezielt aus bevor er ihn knackt ? Muß ja schwierig sein genau diesen einen zu finden  während sich die anderen 5-8 dünnen Strängchen sich völlig unbeschadet an seinen Zähnchen reiben.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



F4M schrieb:


> Aha, so ist das also |bigeyes. Ein Hecht beißt also Stahl nicht durch, sondern er reißt Stahl beim Biß *nur* durch. Und HM besteht ja nur aus einem Faden, stimmts? Klar Mann, ist ja logisch, das kann ja dann nicht funktionieren :q
> 
> Sag mal, sucht sich der Hecht denn diesen einen einzigen Strang im Stahlvorfach auch noch gezielt aus bevor er ihn knackt ? Muß ja schwierig sein genau diesen einen zu finden  während sich die anderen 5-8 dünnen Strängchen sich völlig unbeschadet an seinen Zähnchen reiben.


 

da zeigst du doch schon wieder deine unwissenheit!!!vorher meist du sie beißen und jetzt auf einmal reibt-reißt er sowie ich es schon die ganze zeit sage!!!!
und ich spreche selten mit meinen fischen-weil ich kann mich mit menschen unterhalten da brauch ich das nicht und auch nicht fragen ob er sich den faden aussucht....
wenn so bist und mit deinen fischen sprichst dann würde ich sagen halte dich nicht solange im anglerboard auf sondern suche mal andere seiten auf da wird dir auch geholfen!!!
aber mach schnell solche sachen sollte man nicht auf die leichte sc´hulter nehmen-denn es zieht sich wie ein hm vorfach hier bei dir schon durch die ganze diskussion!!!
also mach schnell nicht das es folgeschäden nach sich zieht!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Also, da sollte mal ein Mod vorbeischauen, sonst endet der ganze Spaß hier ziemlich blitzartig!!

*Kommt runter, Jungs*

sonst hagelts nur Saures!

|krach:


----------



## F4M (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> da zeigst du doch schon wieder deine unwissenheit!!!vorher meist du sie beißen und jetzt auf einmal reibt-reißt er sowie ich es schon die ganze zeit sage!!!!



Oh Mann.........|uhoh:


Neuer Versuch. Wenn ich einen Hecht mit Stahlvorfach verliere ist es *******, ganz egal ob der Hecht Stahl -durchbeißt-, es beim Hecht-Biß -durchreißt- ( wo ist der Unterschied #d ) oder weil es an seinen Zähnen rieb und dadurch einzelne Stränge reißen - und dann durch die dadurch entstehende starke Reduzierung der Tragkraft im Drill -das Vorfach reißt-. 
Alle Varianten nenne ich *Durchbeißen eines Stahlvorfachs*. Das dies manchmal passiert ist Tatsache, fertich.


----------



## duck_68 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Kinder wie alt seid Ihr eigentlich ???? Bei Euch beiden ist es doch sinnlos hier weiter zu diskutieren, freiwillig gibt doch von Euch beiden eh keiner nach - nicht mal der Klügere


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

absolut ausdiskutiert, würde ich mal sagen
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## F4M (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> absolut ausdiskutiert, würde ich mal sagen
> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Das kannst Du laut sagen |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

naja denn die nächste beweisführung:

ich gebe auf=der klügere gibt nach!!!!:vik:
den titel habe ich mir denn mal genommen....


----------



## senner (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

hier sollte nen close kommen...|krach:


----------



## NeC01 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

hallo
bin auch auf der suche gerade gewesen, wie sicher hardmono ist!
 verwende an meinen spinnangeln eigentlich nur hardmono! 
2x für barsch 0,35 , 2xzander, hecht 0,6? (nunja, das für die zwei (zander)hechtruten werde ich wohl wechseln! )Nicht, weil ich angst habe, dass ich damit einen schönen fisch verliere, sondern angst habe einen fisch zu verlieren und das dieser dann aufgrund dessen sterben muss!
*habe früher viel die cannelle supraTRESS benutzt, was haltet ihr von der? *ist diese zum hechtangeln (eigentlich spinnangeln) zu empfehlen!

aber: oh mein gott, ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie aufwändig es war, den kompletten thread zu lesen


----------



## schrauber78 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



NeC01 schrieb:


> hallo
> bin auch auf der suche gerade gewesen, wie sicher hardmono ist!
> verwende an meinen spinnangeln eigentlich nur hardmono!
> 2x für barsch 0,35 , 2xzander, hecht 0,6? (nunja, das für die zwei (zander)hechtruten werde ich wohl wechseln! )Nicht, weil ich angst habe, dass ich damit einen schönen fisch verliere, sondern angst habe einen fisch zu verlieren und das dieser dann aufgrund dessen sterben muss!
> ...


 
Verstehe ich das richtig, das du komplett mit HM bespult hast??? Das zeug ist doch viel zu steif! 

Wenn, dann nehm ich es nur als Vorfach von etwa 1m Länge.


----------



## Nick_A (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> naja wollte ja nix mehr schreiben da die verblödeteten(kann man nix anderes zu sagen) hier im trööt die es nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen ...



Burschi, Burschi ... mal ganz langsam hier mit Deinen wohlformulierten Sätzen und Ausdrücken...

...Du willst doch nicht noch mehr Verwarnungen kassieren, oder ?!? :q




Zanderlui schrieb:


> naja denn die nächste beweisführung:
> 
> ich gebe auf=der klügere gibt nach!!!!:vik:
> den titel habe ich mir denn mal genommen....




Ich weiß nicht warum....aber mir wird schon wieder übel :q :q

Jungejunge...Du kannst weder einen verständlichen Satz schreiben (Deine ganzen Stilblüten kopier ich jetzt mal lieber nicht hier rein) ... und bezeichnest Dich dann selber sogar noch als "den Klügeren" ***Hihihihihihi***

Und was hat das Ganze mit "denn die nächste Beweisführung" zu tun ?!? Versteh ich nicht ganz #d|kopfkrat

@ Schrauber #h

Also zwei Meter HM-Vorfach ist schon ziiiiieeeemlich lang ! Ich würde mal ebher so zwischen min. 40cm bis ca. 60cm empfehlen. Bei ´nem 2m HM-Vorfach wird die Aktion vom Köder schon seeehr negativ beeinflußt.

Ausserdem....wie wirfst Du mit einem 2m-Vorfach + 20-30cm Kunstköder (=2,3m) bei einer meist 2,7m langen Angel den Köder aus ? Da kommen aber keine Kunstwürfe raus...insbesondere wenn ggf. noch Gebüsche, Bäume, etc. im Weg sind.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## schrauber78 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Oh, Tippfehler die 2 sollte eine 1 sein


----------



## Nick_A (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Zwar immer noch etwas lang (nach meiner Meinung) .... aber realistischer  Datt geht schon eher :m


----------



## NeC01 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, das du komplett mit HM bespult hast??? Das zeug ist doch viel zu steif!
> 
> Wenn, dann nehm ich es nur als Vorfach von etwa 1m Länge.


nein natürlich verwende ich keine hardmono aus hauptschnur!^^ (wie was das wohl ausgehen würde? wenn man die schnur locker lässt, springt sie schon so von der schnur, habe das problem bei der spule wo ich die schnur aufgespult geliefert bekommen habe)
Barsch=0,06 wiplash crystal (leider), 0,18m 2m mono, 50 cm hardmono
za, he= 0,17 fireline, 80 cm hardmono (bis jetzt)

aber trotzdem :q:q:q:q (wenn es jemand wirklich machen würde)

zu der *cannelle supratress *hat keiner eine meinung?


----------



## F4M (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



NeC01 schrieb:


> zu der *cannelle supratress *hat keiner eine meinung?



Frag doch mal da nach. #h 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140724&page=2


----------



## heinzrch (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

ich hab ne Spule supratress zum Zanderangeln mit Naturköder. Hab aber noch keinen Hecht damit fangen können, da ich nur sehr selten mit Naturködern (Köfi) fische. 
Es ist wohl eines der weichsten Vorfächer auf dem Markt. Mit Sicherheit aber eines der teuersten....
Zum Spinnfischen ist es wohl etwas übertrieben, da tuts hochwertiger Stahl auch, da der Fisch im Gegensatz zum Naturköderangeln ja kaum Zeit hat, den Köder aufzunehmen bzw. das Vorfach zu spüren.

Zu meinem vorherigem posting: die meisten kleinen Hechte, die ich mit Gummifisch fange, haben noch genügend Platz im Rachen, um sogar mit dem Gummifisch noch zu fressen. Wenns dumm läuft, kann natürlich auch ein Gummifisch den Rachen komplett versperren. Ist aber eher selten. Mit Sicherheit ist aber ein Gufi mit Einzelhaken fischschonender als ein Kunstköder mit zwei Drillingen (oder auch ein Drilling, der das Maul des Fisches komplett vernagelt....)


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

zu dem Canelle Supratress:

es scheint das selbe zu sein wie das von mir eingesetzte Iron Claw Authanic Wire, zumindest der Beschreibung her nach.

Es ist Geflecht mt eingelassenen Stahlfäden. Das ganze ist wirklich wesentlich geschmeidiger als 7x7 und sehr gut knotbar. Ich setze das in der 6,8  kg Variante zum Spinnfischen wie auch zum KöFi angeln ein und muß sagen das es hält. Hechte ohne Probleme gelandet und die Zander riechen den Braten wegen der Geschmeidigkeit auch nicht.


----------



## Zanderlui (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Burschi, Burschi ... mal ganz langsam hier mit Deinen wohlformulierten Sätzen und Ausdrücken...
> 
> ...Du willst doch nicht noch mehr Verwarnungen kassieren, oder ?!? :q
> 
> ...


 

also die verwarnungen lass mal meine sorge sein -denn sie waren berechtigt und ich habe meine fehler eingesehen!!!!

und das du die sache nicht verstehst ist mir schon klar-das war die beweisführung und hiermit das ende das ich klüger bin als du und F4M denn ich gebe jetzt nach getreu dem spruch ne weiß ja-ach ne ich schreibe ihn dir lieber noch mal auf denn brauchs dich beim nachdenken nicht so verausgaben: es heißt der klügere gibt nach.........


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Sag mal Lui, hast du dir dein Geschreibsel mal durchgelesen?#c

Das schmerzt schon ganz schön in den Augen und zeugt nicht so wirklich von Intelligenz!


Vor allem, was soll es, dass du als wieder anfängst hier weiterzustänkern?
Lass es doch gut sein bitte, oder kommuniziere per PN weiter!


Zum Thema:

Also, ich hab am Anfang auch mal mit HM rumprobiert, zwar keinen Hecht verloren, aber recht schnell festgestellt, dass es für meine Köder einfach zu steif ist und Diese nicht mehr richtig laufen.
Also bin ich wieder zu 7x7 Stahl zurückgekehrt und seitdem dabei geblieben. Bei großen Ködern nehm ich sowieso ne Spinnstange + nochmal 30cm Stahlvorfach und fange!

Doch wenn ich höre, dass Einer ein Hartmono durchbeisst wie ne normale Monofile, dann muss ich schmunzeln!
Den Beweis würde ich gern mal live sehen, hab noch zwei, drei ungefischte Vorfächer zu Hause...

Eher glaube ich an den 62er Barsch!!!


So long


----------



## Dennert (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit ist aber ein Gufi mit Einzelhaken fischschonender als ein Kunstköder mit zwei Drillingen (oder auch ein Drilling, der das Maul des Fisches komplett vernagelt....)


 

Und noch fischschonender wäre das komplette Entfernen des Widerhakens.
Warum tun das die Apostel der Waidgerechtigkeit hier im Anglerboard eigentlich nicht?

"Stahl ist Pflicht ín Gewässern mit Hechtbesatz" liest man ja immer wieder, wer´s nicht macht, angelt natürlich nicht waidgerecht. Was macht man dann eigentlich an Gewässern mit Welsbesatz? Nur noch mit schwerem Gerät auf Barsche angeln? Wäre zumindest waidgerecht...


----------



## Zanderlui (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

wie gesagt denk jeder was er will die wahrheit weiß hier sowieso niemand vom anderen...
deshalb sage hier jetzt hierzu nix mehr-der klügere gibt nach!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Mensch Lui, zu Dir fällt mir echt nicht viel ein. #q

Schön das Du so überzeugt von Dir bist. Ist immer gut wenn man weiss was man kann. Noch besser ist es, wenn man weiss was man nicht kann. Das ist im wahren Leben ziemlich viel wert.... :g

Ansonsten kann man es auch einfach so halten wie der kleine Pinguin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omvCL60GtrI

Nix für ungut, aber hier macht sich grade jemand ziemlich lächerlich, vor allem weil er auch noch glaubt der "Klügere" zu sein...


Back2Topic:

HM ist auf jeden Fall hechtsicher - in entsprechenden Dimensionierungen! :m

Für meine Angelarten sind diese Dimensionen meinem Empfinden nach zu heftig, da ist ein dünnes und flexibles Stahlvorfach deutlich die bessere Wahl. Das kann an extrem sichtigen Gewässern, z.B. mit Schleppködern, wo es nicht viel ausmacht wenn das Vorfach steif ist, etwas ganz anderes sein. 

Mit den dünnen Versionen, die in Geschäften als Hechtsicher angepriesen werden, hatte ich auf jeden Fall schon Abrisse - das ist also nix. Denke mal mit 40 Pfund aufwärts sieht mir das Material vertrauenswürdig aus, das dünne halt eher nicht... Aber wenn man sieht das dieses Material beim Marlinangeln offensichtlich gut funtioniert kann es ja nicht prinzipiell falsch sein - nur fischen die halt Durchmesser > 1mm... :m 

Damit kann man den Hecht im Notfall auch abstechen, steif genug dürfte das Zeug sein... Ist halt immer eine Frage der Anforderung! |rolleyes

CU Stefan


----------



## sc00b (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*

Statt HM kann man ja gleich ne 0,50er mono nehmen....


----------



## Nick_A (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Doch wenn ich höre, dass Einer ein Hartmono durchbeisst wie ne normale Monofile, dann muss ich schmunzeln!
> Den Beweis würde ich gern mal live sehen, hab noch zwei, drei ungefischte Vorfächer zu Hause...
> 
> Eher glaube ich an den 62er Barsch!!!



***LACH*** :q

Das wäre wirklich mal ein netter Contest (@Lui....das ist englisch und heißt übersetzt Wettbewerb/Wettkampf ) !!!

....aber ich nehm mir dann die Mono zum Durchbeissen ... will meine Schneidezähne noch ´nen Weilchen länger haben. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> HM ist auf jeden Fall hechtsicher - in entsprechenden Dimensionierungen! :m
> 
> Für meine Angelarten sind diese Dimensionen meinem Empfinden nach zu heftig, da ist ein dünnes und flexibles Stahlvorfach deutlich die bessere Wahl. Das kann an extrem sichtigen Gewässern, z.B. mit Schleppködern, wo es nicht viel ausmacht wenn das Vorfach steif ist, etwas ganz anderes sein.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan, #h

dem kann ich nur zustimmen...insbesondere auch, daß als "hechtsicher" angepriesene HM-Vorfächer mit 3-8kg *sicher nicht* (!) hechtsicher sind ! 

Wenn HM, dann aber auch gleich in einer ordentlichen Stärke. 

By the way ... der Pinguin ist ja echt stark !!! :q



sc00b schrieb:


> Statt HM kann man ja gleich ne 0,50er mono nehmen....




Noch einer .... :c

Scoob.........GANZ SICHER NICHT ! |uhoh:#d

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## kulti007 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hardmono*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich mal ein netter Contest (@Lui....das ist englisch und heißt übersetzt Wettbewerb/Wettkampf ) !!!



ich wollte mich nicht einmischen, aber bei solchen sätzen wird die stimmung hier bestimmt nicht besser #d


----------

